# Cold Weather 1st Hand



## ffemric33 (Nov 5, 2005)

Well we had a fun trip in our new TT this last week. We went to Custer SD for a quick getaway. Weather was supposed to be in the 50's with rain. Our 1st night it was 28 degrees and we got 5" of snow. Highs for the next two days were upper 20's with lows in the teens. We had no freeze problems during the entire stay. Kept the furnace at 68 degrees and it kept the pipes unfrozen. Did not hook to the camp water for fear of freezing up there. Must say that the fresh water was COLD at the faucet! I know it is not a 4 season camper but it did well for a few days in that dreaded 4th season. Just thought I would pass it on so anyone caught in the situation will know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear the Outback treated you right! Not sure I'd want to camp in the snow, but I'd have to say it wold at least look better then camping in the rain.


----------



## btk (Jul 28, 2005)

We took our 25rss to Maine for Thanksgiving last year and they had their first snow of the year while we were there. We were at my Aunt's house, too many people, not enough beds, so we took the camper up. We only hooked up the electric, but with temps in the teens at night the camper did great. I was suprised how cold the queen slide got at night, but since it was surrounded on all sides by cold air, I guess it made sense. The rest of the camper was toasty, and an electric mattress pad or blanket will solve the cold slide problem. It was interesting chipping snow and ice off the slides at 5am to button it back up for the trip home though...
Brent


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear the Outback performed nicely for you in those temps








That's just to cold for me to go camping









Don


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Snow?







They still have that stuff?









Sure does make me happy that I in the south







where we have plenty of sunny sunny sunny .


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sure does make me happy that I in the south where we have plenty of sunshine.


I second that "emotion."

ffemric33,

Glad to hear your trip was a success, albeit a very cold one.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

btk said:


> We took our 25rss to Maine for Thanksgiving last year and they had their first snow of the year while we were there. We were at my Aunt's house, too many people, not enough beds, so we took the camper up. We only hooked up the electric, but with temps in the teens at night the camper did great. I was suprised how cold the queen slide got at night, but since it was surrounded on all sides by cold air, I guess it made sense. The rest of the camper was toasty, and an electric mattress pad or blanket will solve the cold slide problem. It was interesting chipping snow and ice off the slides at 5am to button it back up for the trip home though...
> Brent
> [snapback]106658[/snapback]​


Hi, Brent!
I went to N GA at Christmas, and was greeted with low 20s, there, and water going to the OB froze. You're right about the slide being cold, but, in my 27RSDS, all the heat seems to go to the front of the TT. I'm going to put adjustable vents in the floor, to regulate the heat better. In the meantime, I put a frying pan over the front bedroom vent, as I was roasting in there, and the kids were freezing in the rear!!








Darlene action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You must be camping in Canada









Thor


----------

